# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Ekso, wearable bionic suit, Ekso Bionics, Richmond, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Ekso Bionics

Home page - eksobionics.com/ekso

----------


## Airicist

Ekso GT Variable Assist FRENCH SUBTITLE EMEA 2014 

 Published on Jul 17, 2014




> Ekso™ is a wearable bionic suit, to be used in rehabilitation, which enables individuals with any amount of lower extremity weakness to stand up and walk over ground with a natural, full weight bearing, reciprocal gait. It is intended for medically supervised use by individuals with various levels of paralysis or hemiparesis due to neurological conditions such as stroke, spinal cord injury or disease, traumatic brain injury and more.
> 
> This video gives an introduction on how it works and also explains the Variable Assist function, a unique feature that allows clinicians to provide therapy to a wider range of clinical presentations including hemiparesis, and to explore the effects of various interventions by tuning the power contribution to either leg. This encourages patients to actively contribute to their recovery process and can challenge them with progressive rehabilitation.
> 
> The video was recorded at Prime Physio, that is a Specialist Therapy Centre in the UK.

----------


## Airicist

Exoskeleton allows New York man to walk down the aisle 

 Published on Oct 19, 2014




> A New York man who had been paralyzed from the chest down after an accident three years ago was able to walk down the aisle when he married his fiance this weekend. Matt Ficarra stood and walked for the wedding ceremony in suburban Syracuse on Saturday with the help of a battery-powered robotic exoskeleton called an Ekso.
> 
> Two therapists walked behind him just in case, but he walked the whole way himself.
> 
> Ficarra has been driving seven hours to Good Shepherd Rehabilitation Network in Allentown, Pa. weekly since April in order to practice walking with the apparatus. Since his engagement in December, he's vowed he would not roll down the aisle in a wheelchair.
> 
> Ficarra has been paralyzed since he broke his neck in a boating accident in 2011. He married Jordan Basile in the ballroom of the Doubletree Hotel in DeWitt.
> 
> Ficarra said it feels incredibly natural to walk with the device, and loves being able to stand his full 6-foot height.
> ...


Article "Paralysed man stands tall and proud at wedding thanks to robotic suit"

by Jimmy Nsubuga 
October 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Exoskeleton suit - Hope for paralyzed patients

Published on Nov 7, 2015




> Exoskeleton suit - Hope for paralyzed patients 
> 
> Bionic Exoskeleton suit provides hope for paralyzed patients. This suit can help them stand on their feet with the help of this remarkable technology.

----------

